# What am I doing wrong!??



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

Now I have these American walnut vernier wardrobe doors and sides, 7 pieces in total.

I sprayed them with a basecoat and then applied 2 finishes over that only to re-apply another finish as the end result was still quite rough and not smooth.

End result....same rough finish. This is not my first time spraying and this has never happened before!

I used the same mix as I did before..1 part thinner, 1 part hardener and 2 parts finish/basecoat.

The spray is cleaned after every use and the mix is filtered befor going in the gun and also whilst spraying.

I cannot understand what am I doing wrong.

Any suggestions, maybe anyone was unlucky like I am now some time earlier????


----------



## rrj (Jan 16, 2012)

Need to tell us more about your prep, base coat material, finish coat material and what you did between coats?


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

It sounds like an adjustment or distance problem , it sounds like the finish is going on dry.


----------



## dave brewer (Nov 28, 2012)

Could overspray be drifting down? Are you fully "wetting out"?


----------



## kohalabeeman1952 (May 15, 2012)

Alhala from Oahu, q1: did you lightly sand between each coat of sealer and finsh? Follow each's sanding with a rubbing of 'tack' cloth- q2: is surface of materal under your walnut veneer smooth? if ñot it could be telegraghing thru your veneer. Those would be my best quesses from this veiw. Hope you enjoy what youyou produce . Aloha! Mark


----------



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

kohalabeeman said:


> Alhala from Oahu, q1: did you lightly sand between each coat of sealer and finsh? Follow each's sanding with a rubbing of 'tack' cloth- q2: is surface of materal under your walnut veneer smooth? if ñot it could be telegraghing thru your veneer. Those would be my best quesses from this veiw. Hope you enjoy what youyou produce . Aloha! Mark


Yes I am sanding. Overspray is not the issue.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joseph, changes in the temperature or humidity when spraying could be part of the problem. Perhaps water in your air supply? This is a tough question to answer.


----------



## dave brewer (Nov 28, 2012)

Taunton's Complete Illustrated guide to Finishing will at least take some of the guesswork out of what I feel is the most difficult part of woodworking. It is written by Jeff Jewitt.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Mosti said:


> Now I have these American walnut vernier wardrobe doors and sides, 7 pieces in total.
> 
> I sprayed them with a basecoat and then applied 2 finishes over that only to re-apply another finish as the end result was still quite rough and not smooth.
> 
> ...




Is it possible that you are spraying a little too far from the surface and the mist is partially hardening befor it hits the surface? Try out your spraying on some scraps, to see if you can get the desired finish by altering your spraying distance. If altering the spraying distance does not improve the finish it is possible that the finish you are using could be defective or too old. I am making the assumption that your sprying environment is dust free, and you are wiping the surface down with a tack cloth to remove any possible surface dust. Another thought just occurred. Does your compressor have a water trap/filter system?

Gerry


----------



## Smokeem (Mar 24, 2013)

Did you get your problem resolved? Are you spraying Poly by chance? You have any pictures?

Thanks Rick


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just a random thought, you obviously know what you're doing, but is the finish actually _intended_ for spraying? I take it you've used this product before?
Do they have a FAQ page at their website?
Personally, I'd call their Customer Service and get it straight from the horse's mouth.


----------

